# gutted



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

went and had a consultation today and got told out other 2 IUI treatments wont work as husband has fluctuation S/A results so now have been referred for IVF though have no idea how long the waiting list is. Me and D/H dont know whether to try and save and go private or wait   
Good luck to all of you on here i wish you all the best and hope your prayers are answered


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Hi Kirsty1
Don't be so upset, darling. I know it's easily said, but IVF has a higher chance of success, so you might get there sooner rather than waste energy and nerves on IUIs that are unlikely to work.

Have you looked into egg share? If you are under 35 (and you and DH have no ethical problems with sharing your eggs), you should be able to have a free go at a private clinic (you still have to pay for some of the treatment, the consultations for example), but it might be worth a go.
Good luck!


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you am feeling a lot more positive now as you said it has a higher success rate and will be so worth it at the end. Managed to exchange emails with someone who was referred by Queens and it doesnt take as long as we originally thought so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

congratulations on having twins


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! And so glad to hear it's not a long wait. Now all both of you have to do is eat well and take excellent care of yourselves  Check out zinc and selenium supplements for DH. It takes three months to make sperm so there is no point being good for the last two weeks. I'd look into acupuncture for yourself too. I am normally a complete non-believer in alternative medicine, but it really changed my periods and you feel like you are doing everything you can to improve your chances. I also realised I consumed far too much soya and coffee, so had to cut that right down. I think little things like that can do no harm, so it's worth a go, despite your life turning into a bit of a bore for a bit. Good luck to both of you.


----------

